# Quicksilver oil vs pennzoil



## gc1962 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a mercury 225 hp and have always run the quicksilver in the motor, this is a older motor not oil injected. My question is how many have used the pennzoil in there mercurys and is there any difference? I dont want to jepordize my engine in any way and was just wanting to know the difference in the two oils. Bass pro has the pennzoil on sale now for 9.88 gallon and I would love to get some at this price if I knew that it would not do any damage to my engine. Lets here what you guys think about the oils.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

If it meets the TC-W3 rating, it is safe to run.  I run whatever is cheapest - Pennzoil or Super Tech, depending on who has it on sale.  Unless I get a new DFI motor (which ain't happenin' any time soon) you will NEVER find me buy the branded 2 stroke oil.  Even then, I might not, but I haven't researched it much, so I can't say on that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2008)

No mechanic here, but it being an older motor I would stick to who you brought to the dance.  I know I would feel better purchasing a motor that has always used the same oil instead of what ever is on sale this week.  Just my opinion.


----------



## RUEUST (Mar 1, 2008)

I went to Academy sports in Macon and picked up a gallon of Havoline  for $7.99.  They are haveing a big sale coming up next week. They are cheaper than BPS. A sale there should really save me a few bucks. I have a 1995 Johnson. It is partial to cheap gas and cheap oil. Still runns like a scalded dog.


----------



## brett30030 (Mar 2, 2008)

The guy next door is a marine mechanic and he told me to run quicksilver synthetic. That is the total of my knowledge!


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi gc1962!

Haven't heard from you in a while.  I hope all is well with you and your family.

Quicksilver is Mercury's premium line of products.  I would at the least use the Quicksilver Premium Plus, it is a synthetic blend.  A full synthetic oil would be better than the blend, as someone already pointed out.  Pennzoil does make a full synthetic, but can be difficult to find.  I personally use AMSOIL.  It is the best synthetic oil out there.  You would be surprised how much better your boat will run using a full synthetic oil.  It's a win, win situtation.  MUCH better protection, better performance, MUCH less smoke.

I hope this helps.  Take care.

Rusty


----------



## Russ Toole (Mar 2, 2008)

Ive only run Pennzoil synthetic in my Merc 200 efi from day one.  Its exceeds all warranties, and is alot cheaper than merc oil.  Dont use the walmart oil, cant think of the brand name, doug youngblood ran that and blew two engines.


----------



## sogafishin (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been using Penzoil full synthetic for years in my 150 Merc EFI with no problems at all.Now Walmart here in Valdosta doesnt carry it anymore so I was thinking of changing to a Quicksilver oil UNTIL I seen the price of $26 a gallon.I was paying $21 for Penzoil.I would like to try the Amsoil myself.In my other motors 20hp and 35 hp Johnsons I run Walmart oil with no problems.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2008)

Regular Penzoil cost me almost $2 grand figuring out why my oxygen sensor kept clogging up on my yammy 225.  Yammy finally told me that they no longer approved penzoil due to residues.  This wasn't the synthetic.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lemme finish what I forgot to finish on my first post.  If the manufacture doesn't approve something, or it voids a warranty, don't use it.  There is a reason for that.  But, if it doesn't have any special requirements (these requirements would mostly be on fairly new, larger motors), then most any TC-W3 oil would be just fine to use.


----------



## dog1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have both a mercury and Johnson out board.  A few years back, I sold boats for Ayers at the sportscenter.  I had a chance to talk with the Johnson Factory rep. and he said that Mercury, Johnson, and other major manufacturers came up with the TCW 3 blend on the market today.  He also said as long as it was the TCW 3 Blend it was ok in any outboard engine.  That's all I go buy, but have to be honest, I've run Pennzoil, Johnson, and Mercury quicksilver, I can't tell any difference.  I also have used the synthectics with no problems..   

I'm not recommending one over the other, but both of my outboards (mercury & Johnson) have done well with these oils.  I must brag, neither of my motors have been back to the shops for a tune up since the day I bought them.  The only thing I might do different, is I'm a firm believer in the gas additive, Sta-bil (?), had an outboard mechanic at a reputable dealer tell me to use it in my gas, that was around 15 years ago.  I use it in everything that I own, diesel tractor, lawn mowers, outboards, chainsaws, weedeaters, my trucks, you name it, I add it.  I had the fuel injectors pulled on a vehicle back about 10 years ago and the mechanic told me they was the cleanest injectors he had ever seen. 

So, I'm sta-bil man all the  way along with TCW-3 for my outboards.

dog1


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2008)

dog1, if you like Stabil, try SeaFoam.  Once you use it, you'll give up Stabil.  It works just as good at retarding breakdown.   It prevents carbonizing (when used at the "maintenance" rate of 1 oz per 10 gallons of gas) just as good a Yamaha Ring Free.  And, it costs less than either of them.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Doyle said:


> dog1, if you like Stabil, try SeaFoam.  Once you use it, you'll give up Stabil.  It works just as good at retarding breakdown.   It prevents carbonizing (when used at the "maintenance" rate of 1 oz per 10 gallons of gas) just as good a Yamaha Ring Free.  And, it costs less than either of them.


Well, that is if used in something used regularly, but nothing beats Stabil for storing gas for long periods of time.  I use SeaFoam to decarb my outboards (some of these old ones get an incredible carbon buildup), but my gas tanks get Stabil if we aren't on vacation, or somewhere that I know the whole tank will be used up within 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Cypress94 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I am a mechanic, and the first answer in this post is the correct one...as long as it says TCW-3 on the bottle, then it is good enough.  That is the minimum standard that the oil has to meet, and as long as it meets that standard, then it dosen't matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## fishnfool (Mar 3, 2008)

do not know if this will help, I found it interesting it is a link to a list of 2007 TCW-111 oils and who makes them http://www.nmma.org/certification/programs/oils/registeredoil.asp?y=TCW32007&s=OilName.


----------



## brett30030 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cypress94 said:


> Well, I am a mechanic, and the first answer in this post is the correct one...as long as it says TCW-3 on the bottle, then it is good enough.  That is the minimum standard that the oil has to meet, and as long as it meets that standard, then it dosen't matter who the manufacturer is.




Key words "minimum standard"! I can't say one is better than another, but just meeting the minimum standard does not mean a whole lot.


----------



## Cypress94 (Mar 3, 2008)

brett30030 said:


> Key words "minimum standard"! I can't say one is better than another, but just meeting the minimum standard does not mean a whole lot.



I understand what you are saying, Brett...but it's just like the oil that Castrol makes for "high-mileage" engines...who can say that using their oil will make your engine last longer??  All engine oils are designed to do 5 things:  cool, cushion, clean, seal and lubricate.  In the end, all that really matters is that you have a layer of oil on your internal engine parts to prevent metal to metal contact, and that your oil "washes" away any worn particles that might clog up passageways between bearings and journals.  Yes, you can spend more money on different oils, but all oils come from the same place, the only difference is the additives that each manufacturer puts in them.  That being said,  if you have a DFI, EFI or E-TEC or FICHT engine, then you do have to use the oils that the manufacturer specifies.  This I would assume is the nature of the additives, along with the high-pressure method of injecting the air/fuel mixture into the cylinders of these engines.


----------

